
The Incredible Machine (1968) [video] - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crbfSY6vf7s
======
radarsat1
TIL, engineers used to wear suits ;)

Also, historical note, "Man and his world," a sentence featured in this video
(1968), was the theme of the Montreal world fair in 1967.

------
jim02672
I don't know if anyone cares, but at ~9:15 there is a PDP-7 shown. To the
right Max Mathews is shown sitting in front of a display with I assume MUSIC
IV on it. This would make that PDP-7 part of the Graphic II terminal made by
Bill Ninke. It is this PDP-7 that Unix is later written for/on.

So I believe this specific PDP-7 (serial number 34? It was the only one
shipped to Bell Labs with a display before 1969.) is what would later become
the "Unix genesis machine". Unfortunately, I also think this is the only
footage of it, at least online. Anyone care to correct me? Please.

------
GrantS
Regarding the synthesized singing that begins 10 minutes into the video [1], I
had long ago read that the reason HAL sings "Daisy, Daisy..." in the film
2001: A Space Odyssey is that Arthur C. Clarke had seen a demonstration of a
computer singing this song in the mid 1960s, but this is actually the first
time I've seen or heard (what I presume to be) that original demonstration!

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daisy_Bell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daisy_Bell)

------
agentgt
What is the narrator's name? I have heard his voice before and I just can't
remember.

~~~
vanderZwan
Whoever he is, he sounds a lot like Orson Welles to me.

Interview with Orson Welles from 1960, to give a point of comparison:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQYazeJA-
Oo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQYazeJA-Oo)

